# Re: 1st Inf Div (WW2)



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *hugh jones <abc@ii.ca>* on *Sun, 20 Feb 2000 11:40:30 -0800*
The Toronto Scottish moved from 1st to 2nd Diviion in 1941.
The answer to your questions can be found in "Battery Flashers of
W.W.II" by the late D.W. Falconer of Victoria B.C.
I have seen it for sale at the Regimental Head Quarters of the Royal
Regiment of Artillery.
It might be for sale at 5th Battery of the Royal Canadian Artillery in
Victoria.
The Battery is Head Quartered at the Bay Street Armouries Victoria
BC.    250-363.3626
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ted Underhill and Heidi Schmidt <edward@IslandNet.com>* on *Mon, 21 Feb 2000 18:37:27 -0800*
I have seen copies of Battery Flashes of WWII in our kitshop, perhaps as
many as four or five.  Contact Sgt Rick Gardner at 5th BC Field Regiment,
RCA at 250 363 8272.
Cheers, Ted Underhill
At 11:40 AM 2/20/2000 -0800, you wrote:
>The Toronto Scottish moved from 1st to 2nd Diviion in 1941.
>The answer to your questions can be found in "Battery Flashers of
>W.W.II" by the late D.W. Falconer of Victoria B.C.
>I have seen it for sale at the Regimental Head Quarters of the Royal
>Regiment of Artillery.
>It might be for sale at 5th Battery of the Royal Canadian Artillery in
>Victoria.
>The Battery is Head Quartered at the Bay Street Armouries Victoria
>BC.    250-363.3626
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 27 Apr 2000 19:44:40 -0700*
Gee Sarge, say something smarter than that.
ps
, What year was the war of 1812 fought in?
what color was George washington‘s white horse?
How many floors on a Improved St. Laurent class DDH?
If your legs bent backwards, what would chairs look like?
----- Original Message ----- 
From: sgt. RASKUL 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 4:36 PM
Subject: 1812
> i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 29 Apr 2000 23:23:05 -0400*
I thought you were American?  CIA or something 
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of sgt. RASKUL
Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 7:36 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: 1812
i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Stefan Radek" <speedracer56@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 01 May 2000 07:28:43 PDT*
I actually am a Canadian that has been living in the United States for the 
past 8 years or so.  And just wanted to say something that I learned in one 
of the history classes that I had to take in High School here.  The 
Americans do not teach the fact that they went to war against Canada in 
1812.  They only recognize the fact that they were at war with Mexico that 
year.  They do not even mention Canada.  In fact I was sent to the principal 
for disagreeing with the teacher about the matter.
Alex.
>From: "william durrant" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: RE: 1812
>Date: Sat, 29 Apr 2000 23:23:05 -0400
>
>I thought you were American?  CIA or something 
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of sgt. RASKUL
>Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 7:36 PM
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: 1812
>
>
>i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"john sanders" <magilla100@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 01 May 2000 16:47:35 MDT*
Hello how are you, im aa combat engineer, and ex infantry militia man, i 
also studied military history, Americns sometimes claim they won the War of 
1812 even tho they never won any major battles never achirved any of their 
objectives and their capital was invaded and whit house razed, however the 
war wasnt with canada it was with britain however, the battlefields were in 
canada. PHIL
>From: "Stefan Radek" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: RE: 1812
>Date: Mon, 01 May 2000 07:28:43 PDT
>
>I actually am a Canadian that has been living in the United States for the
>past 8 years or so.  And just wanted to say something that I learned in one
>of the history classes that I had to take in High School here.  The
>Americans do not teach the fact that they went to war against Canada in
>1812.  They only recognize the fact that they were at war with Mexico that
>year.  They do not even mention Canada.  In fact I was sent to the 
>principal
>for disagreeing with the teacher about the matter.
>
>Alex.
>
>
>>From: "william durrant" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: RE: 1812
>>Date: Sat, 29 Apr 2000 23:23:05 -0400
>>
>>I thought you were American?  CIA or something 
>>
>>-----Original Message-----
>>From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of sgt. RASKUL
>>Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 7:36 PM
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: 1812
>>
>>
>>i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
>>________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 01 May 2000 19:06:09 -0700*
Stefan from Ian Edwards:
I think you are "putting us on". Even U.S. highschool teachers of
History are not that ignorant. There was NO WAR between the U.S. and
Mexico in or around 1812!! In fact, at that time Mexico was still under
the control of Spain which, in turn, was occupied by Napoleon‘s forces.
France was allied with the U.S.  During the time of the War of 1812
there was considerable rebellion going on in Mexico and I won‘t go into
all the details, but the first conflict between the U.S. and Mexico
happened circa 1836 when the Yanks in Texas rebelled against Santa Anna.
"Remember the Alamo" and all that. Well, we can all re-read the history
if we want.
Actually, the U.S. DIDN‘T go to war against "the Canadians" in the War
of 1812. They went to war against the British. It just so-happened that
Upper and Lower Canada were neaby and part of the British Empire and the
two colonies were not "independent" self governing then. 
I am quite sure that ALMOST ALL highschool History teachers anywhere in
North America would welcome student "debate" or critical in the best
sense of the word analysis of what was being taught. Any POLITE show of
interest would be appreciated. Much better than the normal zzzzz‘s
and/or show of Raging Hormones that go with the age group. Now, tell us
the truth.
Stefan Radek wrote:
> 
> I actually am a Canadian that has been living in the United States for the
> past 8 years or so.  And just wanted to say something that I learned in one
> of the history classes that I had to take in High School here.  The
> Americans do not teach the fact that they went to war against Canada in
> 1812.  They only recognize the fact that they were at war with Mexico that
> year.  They do not even mention Canada.  In fact I was sent to the principal
> for disagreeing with the teacher about the matter.
> 
> Alex.
> 
> >From: "william durrant" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: RE: 1812
> >Date: Sat, 29 Apr 2000 23:23:05 -0400
> >
> >I thought you were American?  CIA or something 
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of sgt. RASKUL
> >Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 7:36 PM
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: 1812
> >
> >
> >i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 01 May 2000 19:19:20 -0700*
Yes, John, you studied military history, BUT DID YOU PASS? The Yanks DID
win some battles. They did win some IMPORTANT battles. Did they win the
WAR? Well, no. They saw the handwriting on the wall once the Brits
defeated Napoleon, freeing up large numbers of troops, not to mention
the RN, that could have been sent west. And the Brits? Well, they had
other parts of the globe that were important to them too, so there were
no real reparations and they didn‘t really focus on putting PAID to what
was really just a thorn in their side, if you will pardon the mixed
metaphores.
john sanders wrote:
SNIP
> i
> also studied military history, 
snip
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Mon, 1 May 2000 22:51:55 -0300*
About US high school teachers, I would believe it....
If the Americans want to kid themselves that it was the might of Britain
that turned them back in North America, I say let them. It has been and will
continue to be that FALSE bravado with has kept the US Army and the USA as a
whole, functioning for the last 200  years. Because if a US citizen never
leaves the US or appears on Jeopardy, then thier ignorance about the outside
world is completely acceptable. this is not always the case, I know
Americans who have a detailed knowledge of international relations, and
world history, but for these people they have sought education outside the
US propaganda
The Canadian public could use some of that sort of propaganda in support of
the CF, but that would make us American....Thank god Canada doesn‘t have 50
Provincial capitals to memorize....
UBIQUE
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Ian Edwards 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: May 1, 2000 10:21 PM
Subject: Re: 1812  Mexico
>Stefan from Ian Edwards:
>
>I think you are "putting us on". Even U.S. highschool teachers of
>History are not that ignorant. There was NO WAR between the U.S. and
>Mexico in or around 1812!! In fact, at that time Mexico was still under
>the control of Spain which, in turn, was occupied by Napoleon‘s forces.
>France was allied with the U.S.  During the time of the War of 1812
>there was considerable rebellion going on in Mexico and I won‘t go into
>all the details, but the first conflict between the U.S. and Mexico
>happened circa 1836 when the Yanks in Texas rebelled against Santa Anna.
>"Remember the Alamo" and all that. Well, we can all re-read the history
>if we want.
>
>Actually, the U.S. DIDN‘T go to war against "the Canadians" in the War
>of 1812. They went to war against the British. It just so-happened that
>Upper and Lower Canada were neaby and part of the British Empire and the
>two colonies were not "independent" self governing then.
>
>I am quite sure that ALMOST ALL highschool History teachers anywhere in
>North America would welcome student "debate" or critical in the best
>sense of the word analysis of what was being taught. Any POLITE show of
>interest would be appreciated. Much better than the normal zzzzz‘s
>and/or show of Raging Hormones that go with the age group. Now, tell us
>the truth.
>
>Stefan Radek wrote:
>>
>> I actually am a Canadian that has been living in the United States for
the
>> past 8 years or so.  And just wanted to say something that I learned in
one
>> of the history classes that I had to take in High School here.  The
>> Americans do not teach the fact that they went to war against Canada in
>> 1812.  They only recognize the fact that they were at war with Mexico
that
>> year.  They do not even mention Canada.  In fact I was sent to the
principal
>> for disagreeing with the teacher about the matter.
>>
>> Alex.
>>
>> >From: "william durrant" 
>> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >To: 
>> >Subject: RE: 1812
>> >Date: Sat, 29 Apr 2000 23:23:05 -0400
>> >
>> >I thought you were American?  CIA or something 
>> >
>> >-----Original Message-----
>> >From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of sgt. RASKUL
>> >Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 7:36 PM
>> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> >Subject: 1812
>> >
>> >
>> >i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
>> >________________________________________________________________________
>> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>>
>> ________________________________________________________________________
>> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Solomon" <hinge23@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 01 May 2000 19:06:33 PDT*
Hi John,
I am kinda following in your footsteps. I will be joining the militia next 
year Infantry and I also plan on going into the Combat Engineer Regiment 
later on. What Battalion are you with. do you like the CER? What type of 
work do you do there? Anyway thanks, Gotta go. Keep in touch please.
                                  Adam out.
                             UBIQUE!!
>From: "john sanders" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: RE: 1812
>Date: Mon, 01 May 2000 16:47:35 MDT
>
>Hello how are you, im aa combat engineer, and ex infantry militia man, i
>also studied military history, Americns sometimes claim they won the War of
>1812 even tho they never won any major battles never achirved any of their
>objectives and their capital was invaded and whit house razed, however the
>war wasnt with canada it was with britain however, the battlefields were in
>canada. PHIL
>
>
>>From: "Stefan Radek" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: RE: 1812
>>Date: Mon, 01 May 2000 07:28:43 PDT
>>
>>I actually am a Canadian that has been living in the United States for the
>>past 8 years or so.  And just wanted to say something that I learned in 
>>one
>>of the history classes that I had to take in High School here.  The
>>Americans do not teach the fact that they went to war against Canada in
>>1812.  They only recognize the fact that they were at war with Mexico that
>>year.  They do not even mention Canada.  In fact I was sent to the
>>principal
>>for disagreeing with the teacher about the matter.
>>
>>Alex.
>>
>>
>>>From: "william durrant" 
>>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>To: 
>>>Subject: RE: 1812
>>>Date: Sat, 29 Apr 2000 23:23:05 -0400
>>>
>>>I thought you were American?  CIA or something 
>>>
>>>-----Original Message-----
>>>From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of sgt. RASKUL
>>>Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 7:36 PM
>>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>Subject: 1812
>>>
>>>
>>>i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
>>>________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>message body.
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"john sanders" <magilla100@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 01 May 2000 22:33:46 MDT*
Chimo adam, in the engineers we dont call ourselves battallions, im with 1 
cer in edmonton, im a corporal, im the mechanical transport rep fro my 
trooppl i was in the princess louise fusiliers in halifax, take care talk 
to ya later.
>From: "Adam Solomon" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: RE: 1812
>Date: Mon, 01 May 2000 19:06:33 PDT
>
>Hi John,
>I am kinda following in your footsteps. I will be joining the militia next
>year Infantry and I also plan on going into the Combat Engineer Regiment
>later on. What Battalion are you with. do you like the CER? What type of
>work do you do there? Anyway thanks, Gotta go. Keep in touch please.
>                                  Adam out.
>                             UBIQUE!!
>
>
>>From: "john sanders" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: RE: 1812
>>Date: Mon, 01 May 2000 16:47:35 MDT
>>
>>Hello how are you, im aa combat engineer, and ex infantry militia man, i
>>also studied military history, Americns sometimes claim they won the War 
>>of
>>1812 even tho they never won any major battles never achirved any of their
>>objectives and their capital was invaded and whit house razed, however the
>>war wasnt with canada it was with britain however, the battlefields were 
>>in
>>canada. PHIL
>>
>>
>>>From: "Stefan Radek" 
>>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>Subject: RE: 1812
>>>Date: Mon, 01 May 2000 07:28:43 PDT
>>>
>>>I actually am a Canadian that has been living in the United States for 
>>>the
>>>past 8 years or so.  And just wanted to say something that I learned in
>>>one
>>>of the history classes that I had to take in High School here.  The
>>>Americans do not teach the fact that they went to war against Canada in
>>>1812.  They only recognize the fact that they were at war with Mexico 
>>>that
>>>year.  They do not even mention Canada.  In fact I was sent to the
>>>principal
>>>for disagreeing with the teacher about the matter.
>>>
>>>Alex.
>>>
>>>
>>>>From: "william durrant" 
>>>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>>To: 
>>>>Subject: RE: 1812
>>>>Date: Sat, 29 Apr 2000 23:23:05 -0400
>>>>
>>>>I thought you were American?  CIA or something 
>>>>
>>>>-----Original Message-----
>>>>From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>>[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of sgt. RASKUL
>>>>Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 7:36 PM
>>>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>>Subject: 1812
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
>>>>________________________________________________________________________
>>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>
>>>________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 1 May 2000 23:05:40 -0700*
If you join as a Comat Engineer you will most likey serve in a Regiment, or
a Squadron.  Among the many tasks you will be required to be proficient at,
are:
Contruction of field fortificationsbunkers, Op‘s
Explosive demolitions
Water production
mine warfare despite the politicians
Build bridges, assault and 2nd echelon.
 as well as act as infantry when required.
Lots more as well.
Don‘t join under the impression that it is an easy trade.  You have to meet
all the physical requirements of any Combat trade. There will be lots of
running and humping ruck too.
----- Original Message -----
From: Adam Solomon 
To: 
Sent: Monday, May 01, 2000 7:06 PM
Subject: RE: 1812
> Hi John,
> I am kinda following in your footsteps. I will be joining the militia next
> year Infantry and I also plan on going into the Combat Engineer Regiment
> later on. What Battalion are you with. do you like the CER? What type of
> work do you do there? Anyway thanks, Gotta go. Keep in touch please.
>                                   Adam out.
>                              UBIQUE!!
>
>
> >From: "john sanders" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: RE: 1812
> >Date: Mon, 01 May 2000 16:47:35 MDT
> >
> >Hello how are you, im aa combat engineer, and ex infantry militia man, i
> >also studied military history, Americns sometimes claim they won the War
of
> >1812 even tho they never won any major battles never achirved any of
their
> >objectives and their capital was invaded and whit house razed, however
the
> >war wasnt with canada it was with britain however, the battlefields were
in
> >canada. PHIL
> >
> >
> >>From: "Stefan Radek" 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>Subject: RE: 1812
> >>Date: Mon, 01 May 2000 07:28:43 PDT
> >>
> >>I actually am a Canadian that has been living in the United States for
the
> >>past 8 years or so.  And just wanted to say something that I learned in
> >>one
> >>of the history classes that I had to take in High School here.  The
> >>Americans do not teach the fact that they went to war against Canada in
> >>1812.  They only recognize the fact that they were at war with Mexico
that
> >>year.  They do not even mention Canada.  In fact I was sent to the
> >>principal
> >>for disagreeing with the teacher about the matter.
> >>
> >>Alex.
> >>
> >>
> >>>From: "william durrant" 
> >>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>>To: 
> >>>Subject: RE: 1812
> >>>Date: Sat, 29 Apr 2000 23:23:05 -0400
> >>>
> >>>I thought you were American?  CIA or something 
> >>>
> >>>-----Original Message-----
> >>>From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>>[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of sgt. RASKUL
> >>>Sent: Thursday, April 27, 2000 7:36 PM
> >>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>>Subject: 1812
> >>>
> >>>
> >>>i would just like to say to the americans, remember 1812???hehehe
>
>>>________________________________________________________________________
> >>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com 
> >>>
> >>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>>message body.
> >>>
> >>>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>>message body.
> >>
> >>________________________________________________________________________
> >>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

